# Simple (?) NAS



## widofmaker (Dec 23, 2012)

Hello everybody. 

I'm looking for an opinion/advice about my little project. I need to build NAS but with quite few modification. Please keep in mind that is my very first project based on FreeBSD so probably made a lot of mistakes (that's where I need your help). 

Hardware (please don't criticize - most of it is free [leftovers from other projects] therefore i try to finish this one using what I have):

*ASUS AT5IONT-I (with 4GB DDR3) - only 2 SATA ports but its enough and its free
*3x 3TB WD Red
*Corsair CX430M
*Fractal Design FD-CA-NODE-304-BL

The only one difference between regular project is that it will be used by a lot (200+) users (not really a lot of traffic or data - just a lot of users), and it will be treated as dumpster for quick data exchange. 

So here is my plan: 

-FreeBSD with ZFS + 2xWD Red installed as mirrors (using this guide: http://www.aisecure.net/2011/11/28/root-zfs-freebsd9/), MBR of primary HDD will be copied to the other so just in case one HDD fails all I need to do is just switch boot (third drive will be installed into case with same configuration just not plugged in). 

-sftp + OwnCloud (web based interface is necessary since about 50% of users will not posses laptop/notebook and with variety of android/iOS devices I won't be able to guide every single of them how to install/sideload FTP client). 

I plan on creating admin account in OwnCloud and then separate accounts for each user. Admin account will have folder shared through OwnCloud to all users which contains nothing but symlink to "private" folders of ALL users. Therefore all of them will have access to all of the files but they won't be able to remove other users files. (if there is other better version of this idea please let me know - as I stated before that's my very first project on FreeBSD). Planned on using ACL's but have no idea how to solve idea of dropping files but not deleting them so if anybody have better idea also please let me know.

Please feel free to comment everything (if you have idea how to do something like that better/more efficient/different). Every comment is appreciated. 

Very Respectfully.


----------



## gkontos (Dec 23, 2012)

widofmaker said:
			
		

> -FreeBSD with ZFS + 2xWD Red installed as mirrors (using this guide: http://www.aisecure.net/2011/11/28/root-zfs-freebsd9/), MBR of primary HDD will be copied to the other so just in case one HDD fails all I need to do is just switch boot (third drive will be installed into case with same configuration just not plugged in).



Better use the newer guide so that your drives get 4K alignment.

Link: http://www.aisecure.net/2012/01/16/rootzfs/

I would also suggest 8GB of RAM and FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE

Best regards,

George


----------



## widofmaker (Dec 23, 2012)

Hi, thanks for quick response.



> Better use the newer guide so that your drives get 4K alignment.


Will do.



> I would also suggest 8GB of RAM and FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE


Unfortunately mo-bo supports only 4GB :/ As I said that's free hardware (leftovers from my other projects) so I can't really complain and will try to use best of it. Btw is there any way to maintain all of the requirements (users can upload but not delete files) without creating all those accounts but only one account and play with ACL (I'm not really ACL experienced)? 

Very respectfully.


----------

